# Help with diagnosing distributor/coil problem



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok, so after much poking around and some searching on this forum, ive come to the conclusion that i need one of 3 things to get my 90 sentra running again:
-A coil
-A power transistor
-A distributer

The car is running off and on, getting me about 20 miles before just dying. No noises or backfires when its dying, it just all of a sudden wont accelerate.

I did an ohm check on the tranistor and coil and both checked out, well the coils resistance was at 1.2 (1.08 reccomended by Haynes) and i figured that was ok. So im thinking it is the distributer, can anyone tell me a way to check and see if it is that or a test?

Thanks!


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Resistance value continuity [1] 

DISTRIBUTOR ROTOR 


Resistance value continuity [1] 

IGNITION COIL 


Resistance value between terminals d and e 0.7 ohms [2] 

IGNITION WIRE 


Resistance value less than 30k ohms 

[1] Between input and output terminals
[2] Approximately




CHANGE THAT COIL! once it warms up, one of the wires spreads out and causes a no-run situation I bet.


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

well im pretty shure thats not a distributer problem b/c if you had that the car would not start at all because that sends the sparks to the mixture chamber, and i see that that the transister cheked out ok so i would think its the coil.


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

for anyone interested...it was the distributor. oil was getting into it through the back where the motor is, i took the old one apart and saw oil streaks on the spinning disk thing inside. so im guessing just enough oil would get on there to cause it to fail....

well its fixed!


----------



## philblok (Aug 1, 2014)

*philblok*

I also have an occasional, unusual kick or miss. The check engine light is on, car wash ran codes and said it was something to do with distributor firing. I bought a code checker (had to read manual-still out in woods) but know I want to get DTC code. Also, bought a multimeter to check resistance values (have no idea how).
But tomorrow, after I am able to determine DTC codes and related info, will I be able to find how to determine which coils and plugs, if any need replacing
Doing this with my son to develop frugality and responsibility, so trying to look like I know what I'm doing.
Got this car from slip-shod dealer (son's search) because of consequences from a mishap with earlier vehicle. Dealer really, did I say REALLY, took us to a new understanding. He fixed front brakes to close sale. (Where do you find carbon- lead combo disks). How do you bleed breaks with broken bleeding nuts? Anyway, son and I learned how to do calipers, rotors, and pads, replace ac compressor, replace double radiator, now this.
Any help on this would surely be appreciated. If you help out, and you enjoyed this, I'll tell you about my x-wife.
Thanks,
Phil Blok


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

my former 90 had the oil leaking into the distributor way back, I bought a new surplus one for about $56 delivered from oem-surplus.com, they may still have a few.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

thinking of disassembling a spare distributor for shits n giggles, as my car leaks oil like a severed artery (well, not that bad). Anyone know how those things are sealed, as this is one of my leak points on my car (others being head gasket and crankshaft main seal).


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

thinking of disassembling a spare distributor for shits n giggles, as my car leaks oil like blood out a severed artery (well, not that bad). Anyone know how those things are sealed, as this is one of my leak points on my car (others being head gasket and crankshaft main seal)?

The O ring seal is good, but oil is making its way into the distributor and out the distributor/cap


----------

